# Watertown,SD



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Has anyone seen any flocks around the Watertown area? All info appreciated.

The crew and I will be heading out the 16th, do u guys think we will hit it right?

Thanks,

Trev


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Theres a few starting to trickle in, haven't seen tons but they are out there, driving home to watertown from huron today i saw alot so i imagine in a week or so we will have some good numbers.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

watertown has the more snow than anywhere else in the state. I would imagine the bulk will stay west of watertown where there is no snow cover.


----------



## potbelly (Mar 12, 2007)

My hunting buddy and I will be chasing the little white devils on the 24th, 25th, and 26th. Looks like they will be throught the Yankton and Vermillion area by that time. How is the hunting around the Watertown area? Is it easy to get permission on land etc. We will have quad runners, decoys, ecallers, etc...I don't want to haul it all around if it is unlikely to get permission on land.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

potbelly said:


> My hunting buddy and I will be chasing the little white devils on the 24th, 25th, and 26th. Looks like they will be throught the Yankton and Vermillion area by that time. How is the hunting around the Watertown area? Is it easy to get permission on land etc. We will have quad runners, decoys, ecallers, etc...I don't want to haul it all around if it is unlikely to get permission on land.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


you wont have a problem


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't mean to highjack a thread but I'm looking for some opinions, if you guys had the chance to go to the Aberdeen area for a long weekend would you go this coming weekend or the next one? I was already in MO for a week but some buddies up there are bugging me to come out and I'm wondering if I'll be two early this weekend and too late the next one.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I would think the later weekend would be a better choice.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Went from Watertown, down to mitchell yesterday and saw good numbers. Started seeing geese as we left watertown.


----------



## SMIGRATOR (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you think the weekend of the 24th will be like in south dakota.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Don't mean to highjack a thread but I'm looking for some opinions, if you guys had the chance to go to the Aberdeen area for a long weekend would you go this coming weekend or the next one? I was already in MO for a week but some buddies up there are bugging me to come out and I'm wondering if I'll be two early this weekend and too late the next one.


I'd go before the bird start's staging and the hunting pressure gets out of control.


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

What kind of name is potbelly anyway...do you like pigs or something??? :beer: [/list][/quote]


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

potbelly said:


> My hunting buddy and I will be chasing the little white devils on the 24th, 25th, and 26th. Looks like they will be throught the Yankton and Vermillion area by that time. How is the hunting around the Watertown area? Is it easy to get permission on land etc. We will have quad runners, decoys, ecallers, etc...I don't want to haul it all around if it is unlikely to get permission on land.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


As far as permission, it may have changed because of last year.It was a slob hunter free for all.


----------



## bradythebum (Oct 27, 2006)

o believe you me the geese are most deifinatly here...last week we had spring break and me and my buddies went out and just pounded the geese....but now unfortunatly school has begun again but 330 is when the fun starts


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree, we should have 2 weeks of spring break so we can get in some good hunts before they burn through.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

There west and north of Watertown right now. Conde to Aberdeen is loaded.


----------

